# Youtube Warnung - was bedeutet sie?



## X-CosmicBlue (3. Januar 2014)

"Dieses Video ist nicht gelistet. Daher solltest du dir genau überlegen, ob du es teilen möchtest."

Was bedeutet "Das Video ist nicht gelistet"?
Ich kann damit überhaupt nichts anfangen...


----------



## XT1024 (3. Januar 2014)

Ich nehme mal an, dass das Video nicht über die Suche usw. zu finden ist (nicht gelistet) und man halt den link braucht.
Teilt man den link, dann können das auch andere Leute sehen, was vom Ersteller nicht unbedingt gewollt ist?  Oder so ähnlich...


----------



## Der-Ork (3. Januar 2014)

Hier nochmal zum Nachlesen:
https://support.google.com/youtube/answer/157177?hl=de


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (3. Januar 2014)

Ah, okay, super, danke.


----------

